# confused



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i been marry for 8 years i used to be happy with my mate, but in all reality not sure wat happen over the last year. Not sure if it was his bad habit. Maybe i need to talk to someone like a counseling. i dont want to feel like a switch, where it can turn it on for your comfort and then off when you do a bad thing, that you think its cool. so right now i just unhappy, we dont have no property together i just renting i need some advice. hope there is someone out there can give me some advice, cause i really at my last straw in life,he hasnt brought nothing in this relationship, he has tooked from me a lot of things so i really at my last straw.


----------



## KeepLoveGrowing (Feb 1, 2013)

Your post is vague and doesn't really give me any good understanding of the issues in your relationship. It sounds to me like you might benefit from marriage counselling. If you give us more details, we might be able to offer you more insight.


----------

